# Berkley Gulp Minnow rigging?



## trail_boss2

I recently learned how to do the Texas, Carolina, and Wacky rigs using soft plastics so even though I can do it I am still not very proficient at it. I picked up some Gulp Minnows today to try out and I was wondering what is the best way to rig and use them?

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=155224#ixzz0yaBjXItl


----------



## Iowa Dave

I mostly fish them on lead head jigs. Hook come out of the fat back part. Only thread about 1/4" of the hook straight down in the nose of the bait and then down the center of the belly threading it thru and out the back. Takes some practice to get the bait straight but you will get the hang of it.


----------



## RiverDoc

Iowa Dave, Why not post a quick picture so we know exactly what the hooked gulp looks like? What size lead 1/8 oz? Are you jigging? Thanks, RiverDoc


----------



## BigDub007

i Drop shot for crappie and eyes with 2-3 hooks rite off side of my boat pretty effective :]


----------



## Iowa Dave

I will try and do one tomorrow but not on a gulp on someting similar because the Gulp is done once hookedup and I'm not going fishing anytime soon. Gulp dries up if you leave it out so I'll work something out and take a pic and post it up.


----------



## thelatrobe33

Definitely a good drop shot bait


----------



## chaunc

They work good on microspoons too.


----------



## Iowa Dave

This is what they look like rigged up. Again not a Gulp but same idea. Nothing to it once you get the hang of it. Just make sure they are straight on the jig.


----------



## RiverDoc

OK, I usually run mine barely on the lip, with a smaller sized hook (8-10). What weight jig head do you typically use, 1/8?, 1/4? ozs. RiverDoc


----------



## nick99

I run them the same way for spring walleye and they work amazing thats my go to bait in the spring


----------



## RiverDoc

Nick99,

I assume that you are speaking of river fishing? Do you freeline or use a float for the walleye? RiverDoc


----------



## Iowa Dave

RiverDoc jig weight depends on the water/wind/current conditions. Mostly 1/8 works but you might even have to go up to 3/8 in more current and higher wind to keep contact with the jig. I have gone as high as 1/2 in some situations. I never use a float mostly swim the jig in those situations.


----------



## Mykidsr1

For Large mouth I have fished them weightless and the slow fall works on finicky bass. Also a small circle hook then nose hook the minnow and use a small Split shot about 12" or so above the bait. Lastly I fish them similar to Iowa Dave with a standard Jig Head though.

They are also Great in Rivers and Creeks for Smallies and Rock Bass.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Hey guy's here ya go Gary Parson's putting a Gulp Minnow on a jig on video for you to see. 

http://www.thenextbite.com/node/16513


----------

